# convertidor analógico/digital Spartan 3E VHDL FPGA



## ivandrago (Ene 7, 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy intentando utilizar el ADC de la tarjeta Spartan 3E stater kit. Encontré un código en este foro del cual me estoy apoyando, ya lo entendí y lo estoy adaptando un poco. Ya he leído los diagramas de tiempos del pre-amplificador, y del convertidor y sus hojas de datos pero aun soy un novato en esto y tengo una duda: Al ser comunicación serial, el maestro (FPGA) debe suministrar la señal de reloj, la señal de reloj a los esclavos (pre-amp y adc). El reloj de la FPGA es de 50Mhz, pero en las hojas de datos mencionan que esta comunicación requiere un reloj de 10Mhz, por lo tanto he pensado hacer un divisor de frecuencia, pero me parece que hay algo llamado digital clock manager, ¿alguien sabe qué es eso? y si es posible usarlo aquí?. Lo que necesito es poder utilizar el ADC y el DAC para implementar un control digital pero es la primera vez que uso FPGA (básicamente un control proporcional). Adjunto la carpeta del projecto por si alguien puede revizar mi código. Gracias de antemano.

acá el rar con la carpeta del proyecto


----------

